# Heading to Beaver Creek for 3 days. Any Tips and What should i know?



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

from what i've heard, there's not a whole lot to do in Beaver creek and you'd probably have to drive into Vail for the night life, if you're into that. Aside from that, I went to Beaver Creek for the first time 2 weeks ago and it was amazing. Since then its been dumping like crazy so it has to be even better. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

3pm Free chocolate chip cookies everyday in front of the ski school, dont miss it.

Dusty Boot sometimes seems to have a decent crowd hanging at the bar when we go but BC is more family oriented though so if you want more activity go to Vail at night.

In Avon, they have free shuttles that will take you up to the mountain and there is a bus that goes to Vail if you dont have a car. I would recommend going to Vail for one day at least, just dont go on the weekend(crowds).

I will be in BC the last week of January for our family trip, CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## TruckDriver (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm packed and head up there tomorrow, in colo springs at a friends. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BarrettDSP said:


> 3pm Free chocolate chip cookies everyday in front of the ski school, dont miss it.
> 
> Dusty Boot sometimes seems to have a decent crowd hanging at the bar when we go but BC is more family oriented though so if you want more activity go to Vail at night.


Yup Squared!

(I know the trip is already passed, so this is for future reference.)


----------



## TruckDriver (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. The trip was awesome. The snow was good. We got the EPIC passes and it recorded that we boarded over 27,000 vertical feet in 3 days. We had a few drinks at McCoys when we called it a day and found some good restaurants. I'm back home now and we are already planning another trip, thinking Purgatory in February. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

27,000 should be a daily vert..... For 3 days that's pretty low..... Get after it a little more next time! Glad you had fun....


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I have not gotten 27,000 vertical feet in one day yet this season. That is a lot of snowboarding in one day. I normally don't even do half of that in one day. Guess cause I don't wake up early and have to be at work around 4.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually get to the mountain for first gondola 5 days a week and rixe until 130. I work at 230. 10 laps on the gondola is 22k..... i do it with my son for park laps quite often.... couple of skiers i ride with occasionally have put down 60k a few times. Our biggest day was 45k.... or so.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OH noez I dun got vertical on my epic dick!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Argo said:


> 27,000 should be a daily vert..... For 3 days that's pretty low..... Get after it a little more next time! Glad you had fun....


Who's a douche? 

If you use the word "rixe" in any form of language....yousa. DOUCHE

More Importantly: If you take a noob's 5th post, a genuine stoke post, and try to bust balls for not "getting after it enough." C'mon man! DOUCHE!


----------

